# Homelite Vac Attack 2



## jarnhold (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a vac attack that is only a year old and bought it from Homedepot, when I first bought it it ran great but recently I will pull my shoulder out of socket trying to get it to run. I replaced the gas and plug to no avail, I then pressureized the tank and it holds, I then removed the carb and took it apart and cleaned but it still will not start. I shot wd40 into the cylinder and it will start long enough to burn off the wd40 then die. Has anyone had this problem? and can anyone give me some advice on this issue and how to keep from going insane trying to start this blower? Thanks all


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it will start with a prime that indicates a fuel delivery problem. There is either a problem with the carburetor, or possibly an air leak into the crankcase or around the intake.


----------

